# 2 Day Gun



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

9:40 2-3" wet, wet snow. Still snowing off and on. NE wind around 5-10 mph

Zero deer so far, one shot heard early way off


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Good luck! I may get out tomorrow.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

My alarm didnt go off!


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

Hope to see a pic of that big one with you behind it and all smiles. Good luck.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

I just returned from a morning hunt. I didn't see any, but heard 4 or 5 shots in the distance. I saw a couple of does bedded down on my way home.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

11:48 first deer of the day, doe and small 6,normal movement not spooked

snowing much harder for the last hr


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I went out for a couple hours at first light...never saw a deer but it was a beautiful morning to be in the woods!
I only heard one distant shot.
There was almost too much snow...the trees and branches were bowed over and held so much snow, visibility was almost like full summer foilage.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Came in at 11:00, only heard 2 shots.


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Very few shots heard around here too, we were goose hunting in the morning and decided to do two drives and I was able to take a doe.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

U evil person doing deer drives!!!!LOL Congratulation On the doe!!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Lot's of shooting around here today in all directions....probably saw between 25 to 30 deer, all doe's and yearlings. I didn't do any shooting waiting for the big buck.:!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I was out all day and saw no deer. But i did hear lots of shots.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw 8-9 deer from 4 pm on. Pretty nice what would have been a 130 ish class buck IF he would have still had his left side.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Lewis said:


> I went out for a couple hours at first light...never saw a deer but it was a beautiful morning to be in the woods!
> I only heard one distant shot.
> There was almost too much snow...the trees and branches were bowed over and held so much snow, visibility was almost like full summer foilage.


ditto on the foilage!!! was like a whole different erea and very dense...heading out in a few hope to see more today! good luck everyone!


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Was the same around this area 3"-4" wet snow limbs and brush covered (allot harder to see through than I was hoping).

Several shots off in the distance (all day).

Saw one doe pushed out from a thicket and three others walking along a high wall (around 3pm.)

Good luck to all going out today.

Get em' boys !!

Bones


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Day 2

7:25 27 degs, very light wind from the N, very quiet,nice morning

saw 7 deer going to my stand, tracks in the fields everywhere. 

If we could get some sunshine this afternoon you would have to shoot in self defense they would be moving so well

What an awesome morning!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I hunted yeaterday morning. I heard alot more shooting than i did on the Saturday of the the 1st week of gun season. I took a doe and a friend took a small buck. Three of us were hunting and we all saw deer. Pretty nice morning.
Good luck to everyone today.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

3 does at 8am nothing else, no shots anywhere

As Josh would say "it's going to be an evening bite"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Still slow, one yearling at 2pm

I wonder how many albino deer have walked by me this wekend


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Hunted Saturday,saw lots of deer. Our group of eight, took four deer, 3 Doe's, and a nice 4 point Buck. We had a great day outdoors.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Yesterday was slow on our property yesterday also. Only encounter was with 8 Does at 2:50...7 of which were nice and mature.


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

What a difference a day makes, very little shooting today and I saw zero deer.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Saw few deer saturday, and bagged one coyote. Sunday different story, found the deer and they were grouped up, got 3 doe and a 10 point in the afternoon. 10 was high and tight, little mass. 

Did you or Josh find a buck Kim?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> Did you or Josh find a buck Kim?


I never saw a buck other than the 1/2 rack on Saturday evening. The wide 8 was at Josh's stand morning and evening both days (bunches of pics) but Josh wasn't there. He had conflicts that prevented him from hunting this weekend.

I moved to new location Sunday at 1. Everything exploded about 3:30, 
20 -25 deer over the next couple of hrs, no bucks.

They spent a lot of time feeding under the thick stuff where these was little to no snow.










The second deer from the left had a gun shot wound very high in the gut area. Hole on both sides and bunches of missing hair. She seemed OK except the other deer chased her away many times. 

Yes the doe caught my movement while taking pics, she settled down after 10 min or so










Not a good video with my camera and I didn't open the window, I didn't want to blow them all out of there along with all of the other deer in the immediate area.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update...sweet video and pics!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Didnt see many deer on saturday or sunday...........5 does on each day........the ironic thing is i saw 40+ deer in a field right off of I77 at the New Philadelphia exit feeding on sunday evening !!! Guess noone hunts anywhere near that field...........LOL


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

shot my 3rd doe on sunday eve! only seen two but i was out in the woods ten mins. 


1 -bow
2-gun
1 -ford

cant wait to muzzy hunt


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

tcba1987 said:


> Didnt see many deer on saturday or sunday...........5 does on each day........the ironic thing is i saw 40+ deer in a field right off of I77 at the New Philadelphia exit feeding on sunday evening !!! Guess noone hunts anywhere near that field...........LOL


I seen all those deer there too! There was a load of them. Looked like it may have been some factory property. In fact all those fields had deer in them all the way to Canton. Urban deer? My brother called on his cell and asked if I seen them. I said yes. He works for the ODNR. I said you need to get us permission to hunt there!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Snook said:


> I seen all those deer there too! There was a load of them. Looked like it may have been some factory property. In fact all those fields had deer in them all the way to Canton. Urban deer? My brother called on his cell and asked if I seen them. I said yes. He works for the ODNR. I said you need to get us permission to hunt there!


Saw them also Saturday night. That's Arizona Chemicals land and they have a lottery for people that work there to hunt it. They only allow two people a year. Was just talking to a guy that works there about it yesterday. Guess there is one Huge buck no one has gotten yet. See a lot of them when we float the river in that area.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rattletraprex said:


> Saw them also Saturday night. That's Arizona Chemicals land and they have a lottery for people that work there to hunt it. They only allow two people a year. .


Yeah i figured it was owned by the chemical plant.............kind of wierd they allow only two people to hunt it most of gun season i drove by there and saw 2-3 DOZEN deer in the field at a time and NEVER saw anyone hunting it ...........its places like that where they only allow a few people to hunt that the deer herd is EXPLODING..........they need to allow someone to kill off some of them deer...........they have got to be running low on food by mid winter !!!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> Didnt see many deer on saturday or sunday...........5 does on each day........the ironic thing is i saw 40+ deer in a field right off of I77 at the New Philadelphia exit feeding on sunday evening !!! Guess noone hunts anywhere near that field...........LOL


me and my son saw the same ones saturday night on the way home from down south


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> shot my 3rd doe on sunday eve! only seen two but i was out in the woods ten mins.
> 
> 
> 1 -bow
> ...


Now thats funny!

1-bow
1-gun
2 muzzy

4me


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ya just got my truck back. $1400 in damage but that dear is gonna be tendor


----------

